# Recent Herping



## Fang101 (Aug 7, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Here’s some herp (and some other animals) that I have found in the last couple of weeks, hope you all enjoy the pics.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stripe-faced Dunnart[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Sminthopsis macroura by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eyrean earless dragon[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tympanocryptis tetraporophora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Tympanocryptis tetraporophora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Tympanocryptis tetraporophora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Burns' dragon



Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Central netted dragon



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

South-eastern morethia skink



Morethia boulengeri by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern striped skink



Ctenotus robustus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern barred wedgesnout ctenotus



Ctenotus strauchii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Ctenotus strauchii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Kristin's gecko



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Bynoe's gecko



Heteronotia binoei by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Blind snake



Ramphotyphlops sp. by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Ramphotyphlops sp. by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Black-headed python



Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Australian Pelicans



Pelecanus conspicillatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Collared Sparrowhawk



Accipiter cirrocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Brown Falcon



Falco berigora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr[/FONT]


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice pics mate, really interesting animals. 

Next time grab some pics from the side of that blindsnakes head, I reckon it's R.ungirostris but I've never seen those in life so I don't really know.


----------



## wylie88 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great pics. The black headed in particular is stunning. Your a talented photographer


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 7, 2012)

Some nice shots in that series mate, well done.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 7, 2012)

Fantastic photos mate, I live the eyes on the geckos.


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, would love to find a black headed in the wild.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2012)

Always love these threads. Keep it up.


----------



## Gruni (Aug 7, 2012)

That BHP would have to be one of the best I have seen. Stunning!


----------



## vicherps (Aug 7, 2012)

Blind Snake looks like a Ramphotyphlops unguirostris (like Stephen said). I think it's this species based by the shape of its snout and it's distribution covers where you found it. Great pics btw.


----------



## clopo (Aug 7, 2012)

Great pics again Kieran. I was thinking the blind snake might be R. endoterus, we recently found one north of Cloncurry which was a range extension of around 200km. So i wouldn't be surprised if they were down your way (similar habitat), to difficult to tell from a photo though.


----------



## vicherps (Aug 7, 2012)

To me I think unguirostris because if you look at the second pic that fang101 took towards the end of the snout it bends in slightly sorta hook like. Btw isn't the endoderus range a bit to west from where fang101 went, I could be mistaken.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 7, 2012)

great pics kieran


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, 
Stephen and Micah: R.unguirostris was also one of my thoughts when I found it but being only 20-25cm in lenth it was difficult to comfirm that ID with scale count etc. 

These BHPs are one of the most populated snakes in this area from what I've seen, and that one is a normal colouring aswell. 
-Kieran

Australian Darter



Anhinga novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## damian83 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well done mate, stunning bhp


----------



## eipper (Aug 8, 2012)

Blind snakes are quite tough to id. I would very hesitant to say it is this or that without proper scale counts. Distribution data is imprecise and potentially inaccurate with the number so called confirmed identifications in the system.

To suggest a species from those pics alone is playing with fire, by all means suggest but without a proper count and clear pics forget about a confirmed Id.

Kieran, when photographing for id take a side profile and a top profile of the head. Depending of the species undersides of heads, limbs, toes are all important as well as a body shot.

Cheers
scott


----------



## vicherps (Aug 8, 2012)

eipper said:


> Blind snakes are quite tough to id. I would very hesitant to say it is this or that without proper scale counts. Distribution data is imprecise and potentially inaccurate with the number so called confirmed identifications in the system.
> 
> To suggest a species from those pics alone is playing with fire, by all means suggest but without a proper count and clear pics forget about a confirmed Id.
> 
> ...



Nicely said. Interms of distributional data isn't it generally roughly correct though (unless that is if there is a range extension of a species and depending on how major the extension is it would make the previous known distribution of a particular a species incorrect depending on the degree would impact how major it is or if a species is later discovered as multiple species that's range is found in only parts of overlapping or isolated from what was once was thought as a single species range).


----------



## saratoga (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice images, thanks for sharing


----------

